# USA Iowa



## Zubiedoobydoo (Dec 2, 2012)

I am a new member from northeast Iowa. Lifelong horse owner in my 40's. I have 5 quarter horses, 3 i raised, and a mini donkey. Used to compete, now i just ride for fun, if I can ever find the time!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome! I was born and raised in Iowa. I just moved to Georgia two years ago.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo (Dec 2, 2012)

alexis rose said:


> Welcome! I was born and raised in Iowa. I just moved to Georgia two years ago.


Thanks! Where in ia?


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Fort Dodge


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of your horses with us.


----------



## Faith2005 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, from northeast Texas!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

alexis rose said:


> Fort Dodge


 
Ha!~ I followed some guy, one of those thank God for unanswered prayers guys, up to Fort Dodge. He worked for Ozark airlines, I am dating myself, I taught horse riding at Camp Lacota, a Girl Scout camp up there, and on weekends I was a "Miller Girl", it was the first year Miller Lite Beer came on the market, dating myself again. I went around with the beer distributor and sold Miller Lite at fairs and bars and such. 
I liked Iowa it was nice.

Welcome.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Ha!~ I followed some guy, one of those thank God for unanswered prayers guys, up to Fort Dodge. He worked for Ozark airlines, I am dating myself, I taught horse riding at Camp Lacota, a Girl Scout camp up there, and on weekends I was a "Miller Girl", it was the first year Miller Lite Beer came on the market, dating myself again. I went around with the beer distributor and sold Miller Lite at fairs and bars and such.
> I liked Iowa it was nice.
> 
> Welcome.


 
What a small world. :wink:


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wlcome to the forum we love pic


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! A lot friendlier here than the first forum i posted in! Wow, people were rude. Is that common on here? I lost interest right away.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Depending on what you post and how you handle constructive criticism it can be rough for a little while but totally worth it! I'm not quite Iowa but I'm in Illinois across from Clinton, ia!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Muscatine, Iowa


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo (Dec 2, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> Depending on what you post and how you handle constructive criticism it can be rough for a little while but totally worth it! I'm not quite Iowa but I'm in Illinois across from Clinton, ia!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used to drive to QC when i worked for Deere some years ago! These guys in the forum were totally not accepting any different views, even though i supplied research and real examples. Then just started attacking each part of my statements. Another said the conversation had been going on before and essentially i wasn't welcome. Pretty offensive but i chalked it up to a couple rude control freaks and exited after telling them they were just being rude and argumentative. 

I go the impression this is a place for power freaks with nothing better to do than argue with people hang out!

I get enough of that at work, don't need it in my private life! I have 42 years of horse ownership, living with and raising horses on a daily basis since age 7, certified Master Equine Manager through our university which includes a vet school/ hospital. I'm engaged in a farrier group that includes a couple international hall of fame vets/ farriers and specializes in corrective shoeing, was in pre-med for vet school myself. Spent a lot of time, daily for years, then weekly for a few more, observing and working with trainers, worked in horse rescue for a few years handling traumatized and basically "wild" horses to transport them. 

The Master Equine program is often available on line. We will be dissecting a horse at the vet school in January (on campus of course). The most recent course was lameness and disease and was totally online with live vet and farrier instructors. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo (Dec 2, 2012)

*Lots of iowans!*



imhispunkin said:


> Welcome to the forum from Muscatine, Iowa


Good to see the hawkeye state is well represented here!


----------

